# VW Saveiro ... I want one..



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen one?? and how can we import them??
















This is the MK5 version


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

go buy yourself a fox wagon........ fire-up the saw-s-all.... POOF!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

The re-bodying of a Fox is the only (quasi) legal way to do it since the Fox was sold here and you need to start off with a VIN for a US/Canada legal vehicle. It's mechanically the same underneath ...


----------



## CAsuperbeetle (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

OK , i need one shipped here - my address is... 
Awesome car! I need a small truck like that, Heck, I'll take two!


----------



## awl2wildvw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (CAsuperbeetle)*

been to brazil several times, love the look of the car, I would love to bring one up myself and use it as a daily driver. funny thing is, cars there have a much higher resale value with just the simplest of ammenaties, plus with their strenthing currency, it just makes things worse for exchange rate to buy the vehicle


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_go buy yourself a fox wagon........ fire-up the saw-s-all.... POOF!

















Those are pix from my build thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1788477
Come check it out...


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (DasBaldGuy)*

I just saw one (approx 1998-2000?) in the PNW on Monday, on a back road. Unfortunately, couldn't tell what kind of plates, but I'm assuming they were Mexico and it was just around for the holidays.
By the way DasBaldGuy - love your build thread!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (GoFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFaster* »_The re-bodying of a Fox is the only (quasi) legal way to do it since the Fox was sold here and you need to start off with a VIN for a US/Canada legal vehicle. It's mechanically the same underneath ...

Meh... starting next year (09), if you can find an 84 (which is the 1st year of the Saveiro) you can legally import one. Any car over 25 years can be legally brought into the US and registered as a classic/antique (check your local DMV). Insuring is a real PITA but it can be done. You just have to declare a replacement value on it. 
I had a mk1 Polo (81) and that's pretty much how all the older Polos were brought in. No red tape. Just find an importer and BAM! And coming from South Am will be MUCH easier than trying to get one shipped across the Atlantic. 


_Modified by DeezUU at 8:59 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (VWObsession)*

castrogtstoyo has both Pointer and Clio in Colorado. Wasn't hard for him.


----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (Capt.Dreadz)*

woah, a clio, in the US? how?
not that im a massive fan just seems strange. although the v6/182 models are pretty rapid
chris


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (chris_lofty_uk)*

There are ways. For instance, if you are military and stationed overseas, you can import the car you owned there (as long as it's on an approved list) and enjoy it on US soil, but it can't be sold to the US public when you're done with it (I don't know all the details on this... thats just what I gathered from the people I've talked to that have done this). There are 2 newer Polos, a real euro mk3 cabby, a Peugeot 206, and a Seat Cupra in my area from that method and I've seen a few real Skylines (r32) and Silvias here near the bases. You can also hire an importer to cut through all the red tape but that's gonna cost you mucho denero. Not sure how castrogtstoyo got his rides here... but I've ben diggin that Clio since the 1st time he posted it. 


_Modified by DeezUU at 9:11 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (DeezUU)*

I believe that Castrogoyo has them registered in Mexico.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (VWObsession)*

The Clio has Colorado plates in the above pic.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*










i want.....


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

saveiro in brazil is a name of a boat... that's gol in version pick-up .
it follows some photos of mine





























_Modified by Husky - BR at 2:32 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

this age one year 94. now I have a new model 2002, known as GIII
we have a car club, http://www.saveiroclube.com.br
[]'s 


_Modified by Husky - BR at 2:39 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*

those are sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Husky - BR* »_this age one year 94. now I have a new model 2002, known as GIII..

now thats a real dubber in my book.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

Those are some good looking trucks. I wish Volkswagen would sell a light pickup here in the US again. Even though I never owned one, I always kind of liked the Volkswagen Rabbit pickups (Caddys) back in the early 80's.


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_castrogtstoyo has both Pointer and Clio in Colorado. Wasn't hard for him.









the truck is a pointer. Nice rides in this pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GOL (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (silverstallion)*

Pointer is the name given in Mexico to the VW Gol/Parati/Saveiro Family, aka in US as VW Fox... DNA speaking... it is a Saveiro (Gol Pickup)... Pointer is the name of a completely diferent car in Brazil from the 90s that VW Mexico copied the name as it thought more suitable for the mexican market...


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (GOL)*

The Saviero would be easy. Import it as a 'parts car'. Buy a legit Fox sedan or wagon, then 'rebuild' it as the Saviero. Register and inspect it as a Fox.


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

there is a party in "aic" automobile race track International of Curitiba... saveiro clube present in....


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

+++


----------



## laertejr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*

You asked permision to Fiep and/or Lactec to show pictures in this forum???


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (laertejr)*

ive seen those before... i like them a lot


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

uyahuahuahu no! uahuahu


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

You know, I can't really understand why Volkswagen doesn't sell some sort of light pickup truck in the US. I used to like the little Rabbit (Caddy) pickup trucks that they used to sell back in the early 80's. They were easy on gas and great for light occassional hauling.
People do need trucks but have tended to stay away from many of the big trucks and SUV's given concerns about gas prices and the nature of the economy at present. Seems to me a light truck could be a good addition to VW's product line here in the US.
And if they don't feel like making it, do like they did with the Routan. Contract with Ford to put some Volkswagen badges on some Ford Rangers.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

Well, as I've stated before, I would love for Volkswagen to start selling a truck again here in the US. I was hoping the new Robust would make it here but evidently it won't for the time being given the economic turmoil.








http://www.motorauthority.com/....html


----------



## vwblownvw (Mar 10, 2009)

With pickup sales where they are, I don't foresee companies ENTERING the truck market anytime soon, even for a compact truck. The good news... if the big 3 fail, much more room on the road for new VW's, and it will force the european companies to expand their brands, and SOMEONE will have to fill that truck market! You could get your wish, but i fear its quite a few years down the road.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwblownvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwblownvw* »_With pickup sales where they are, I don't foresee companies ENTERING the truck market anytime soon, even for a compact truck. The good news... if the big 3 fail, much more room on the road for new VW's, and it will force the european companies to expand their brands, and SOMEONE will have to fill that truck market! You could get your wish, but i fear its quite a few years down the road.

I agree that now is not the best time to introduce a new truck to the US market. But I am hoping Volkswagen would reconsider in a year or two when the economy should be a bit more stable than it is presently.
Also, while I would like to see companies like Volkswagen expanding their product offerings here in the US with vehicles like the Robust or the new Polo, I'm certainly not hoping for the failure of the big 3. I would love to see Ford, GM, and Chrysler all survive but I think they need to significantly change their operational model and consolidate some of their brands and product offerings. If any of those 3 fail, we'll have even more economic problems than we have now. I don't mind the government providing them some additional economic assistance, but they need to have a viable business plan. I'm concerned that GM and Chrysler won't be able to downsize and re-invent themselves quickly enough.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

the saveiro would be a nice import because it is a really simple and inexpensive entry level vehicle.


----------



## vw4lifemi (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd of liked to own one of these.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (vw4lifemi)*

i am no expert, but that looks like a toyota.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_i am no expert, but that looks like a toyota.

You are correct. The Volkswagen Taro was a rebadged Toyota Hilux pickup truck. Volkswagen wanted a 1 ton truck for the European market and partnered with Toyota. Here's more information.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Taro
Makes the Routan minivan look pretty good now huh?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_
The Volkswagen Taro was a rebadged Toyota Hilux pickup truck. 

The only parts that were VW specific were the steering wheel, the grill and the outer badges.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

Thats soo cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (MKVdubbin)*

IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
a saveiro in mexico, please do tell. 

Not EXACTLY but yes. And in the US too! Its called a Pointer in Mexico, but is the same as a Saviero. Someone on vortex lives in CO with one from mexico that has been registered and everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3576682


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (pyro2001vr6)*

the old saveiro i nthe first post are ugly IMO
but i do liek the newer ones
my aunt has one, in brazil


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_Has anyone ever seen one?? and how can we import them?


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily. 

a saveiro in mexico, please do tell.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (edward40handz)*

saw a couple of Pointers While honeymooning in Mexico. One particular pickup was modded and was fitted with a SEAT grille and badges. Wish i had my camera for that one


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily. 


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily. 


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily. 


_Quote, originally posted by *BoricuaDub* »_saw a couple of Pointers While honeymooning in Mexico. One particular pickup was modded and was fitted with a SEAT grille and badges. Wish i had my camera for that one.


Brand new 2010 VW Saveiro pointer pickup:
http://www.segundamano.com.mx/....aspx
2004 pointer:
http://www.segundamano.com.mx/....aspx
2002 pointer: 
http://www.segundamano.com.mx/....aspx










_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_IIRC you can drive them in from mexico pretty easily.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Saveiro ... I want one.. (puebla)*


----------



## LeftCoastDubLife (Apr 12, 2013)

*So awesome!!!*

These are amazing! Thanks for all the pictures guys! I loved the rabbit pickup and can only dream about a Taro (that is a legendary HiLux underneath) or saveiro or pointer from Mexico! Please keep the pics coming.... opcorn:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

DeezUU said:


> There are ways. For instance, if you are military and stationed overseas, you can import the car you owned there (as long as it's on an approved list) and enjoy it on US soil, but it can't be sold to the US public when you're done with it (I don't know all the details on this... thats just what I gathered from the people I've talked to that have done this). There are 2 newer Polos, a real euro mk3 cabby, a Peugeot 206, and a Seat Cupra in my area from that method and I've seen a few real Skylines (r32) and Silvias here near the bases. You can also hire an importer to cut through all the red tape but that's gonna cost you mucho denero. Not sure how castrogtstoyo got his rides here... but I've ben diggin that Clio since the 1st time he posted it.
> 
> 
> _Modified by DeezUU at 9:11 AM 12-20-2008_


I know of this list and its pretty baren. Most of what is on the list is stuff you can find in America. I also had a Clio and was told no. The R32 Skylines were a nice thing to see on the list though because they aren't as extreme as the others...


----------

